# Miller Analogies Test (MAT)



## Sonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone here taken the Miller Analogies Test (MAT)? 


What was your impression? Do you think it correlates with IQ?


What is considered a good percentile score?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

*Has anyone here taken the Miller Analogies Test (MAT)? *


I've done practice tests but not the official one. I opted for the GRE instead because its got a math component which I'm stronger in than verbal. :happy:


*What was your impression? Do you think it correlates with IQ?*


I think people with high MAT scores tend to high IQs but I don't think its best correlation of overall IQ. 

I found alot of the questions to be heavily loaded on your general knowledge.


*What is considered a good percentile score? *

I think it depends on what graduate school program you are trying to get into. Most people taking the MAT are already above average in intelligence so if you score average on the MAT, you almost certainly have above average intelligence- at least in the verbal realm.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Anita said:


> Has anyone here taken the Miller Analogies Test (MAT)?
> 
> *I did, but it was ages ago*
> 
> ...


*No clue, but i am surprized that it is still being offered. There were very few places offering it when I took it*


----------

